# Old school dinners. . . Cowboy pie?



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I remember when I was younger in primary school, not so long ago am only 25  but I remember that cowboy pie was my favourite it was beans at the bottom and sausage meat and the top with a pastry top. It was so yummy am going to make my own this week!! Does anyone else remember this school dinner?

And what was your favorite?


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

No but maybe it's an english dish? I absolutely loved my school dinners but especially irish stew and baked potatoes with curry sauce (separately of course )... I still love baked potatoes and curry and eat 3 large ones in one go... apparently that's too much for a wee girl to eat in one sitting but my belly tells me otherwise


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Never heard of cowboy pie, it does sound like something that primary school kids would love though

My favourite school dinner was salad...they couldn't overcook it! My school always smelled like cabbage and while I do like cabbage I don't like it overcooked!

School puddings were the best though. Chocolate concrete and pink custard! Who doesn't remember half their concrete shooting across the table at some point! There was also pink blancmange and prunes (strange combo)...I loved that day, no one liked prunes but I loved them so when everyone used to spoon flick the stones around I had the most ammo as I had all my friends prunes!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Cowboy pie is a new one to me too. My version of that at school was called a Space burger and was a burger with beans wrapped in pastry!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

IrishEyes said:


> No but maybe it's an english dish? I absolutely loved my school dinners but especially irish stew and baked potatoes with curry sauce (separately of course )... I still love baked potatoes and curry and eat 3 large ones in one go... apparently that's too much for a wee girl to eat in one sitting but my belly tells me otherwise


Did you school do white stew with mince meat? All wrong lol


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

We had Fly Pie :lol: I think it was minced beef and it actually wasn't bad but everyone said it was made of flies lol. 

We'd have rock hard chocolate cake with green custard. I loved that green custard even though it looked revolting.

I don't think we ever had Cowboy Pie lol. But I have made it myself, or something similar anyway. It's really nice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2014)

No such thing as school dinners here! In primary school we could buy a pie (kiwi pie - pastry all the way around) on Fridays. I remember going to Intermediate (year 7 and 8) and being in awe of all the things we could buy in the tuckshop, on any day!

I did enjoy school dinners when I was teaching in the UK though  (Is that wrong?)


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I loved school dinners.

Some favourites were:

Cheese flan, usually served with two perfect round scoops of mash and salad
Chocolate pudding and chocolate custard
Gypsy tart
Sponge cake with strawberry jam on top with a sprinkle of desiccated coconut and custard

Enjoyed pretty much everything. 

HATED semolina (slime) and tapioca (frog spawn) - YUK! YUK! YUK! rrr:

Used to take packed lunch sometimes and my mum would occasionally heat a meat pie, wrap in foil and newspaper so it was still warm at lunch  Can you imagine that now? HEALTH & SAFETY!!!

Also occasionally had a flask with chicken noodle soup and managed to convince some people that it was maggot soup!


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Meezey said:


> Did you school do white stew with mince meat? All wrong lol


Haha yes!!!! I loved it but have never been able to replicate it myself


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> We had *Fly Pie* :lol: I think it was minced beef and it actually wasn't bad but everyone said it was made of flies lol.
> 
> We'd have rock hard chocolate cake with green custard. I loved that green custard even though it looked revolting.
> 
> I don't think we ever had Cowboy Pie lol. But I have made it myself, or something similar anyway. It's really nice.


Yes! Fly Pie here too  and we used to call garabaldi (sp?) biscuits 'fly biscuits', I still can't eat them!

And jelly made with something that gave it bubbles, it was disgusting.

Isn't cowboy pie mentioned in Dennis the Menace or Desperate Dan?


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

To this day I still can't eat minced meat after the greasy grey stodge they served up at school, it literally made me sick.
Even if I buy the best beef I still heave when I mince it, so we never have itin this house.

I did love the jam tart and custard though,lovely crisp, crunchy pastry and loads of jam


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I am a million years oldr than most of you, I think, and our school dinners were putrid!

One of the meals was "dead baby", which was a sort of stodgy lump of suet pastry filled with nourishing gristle and assorted organ meats (or so it seemed!), another was "old man's ear" - a baked pudding of revolting appearance and worse texture. The accompanying custard was like creamy urine.

We did have some awful food - and you weren't allowed to leave the table until you'd consumed it all. I'm surprised that I survived. On the other hand, if I ever go to jail I'm sure that prison food will hold no horrors for me.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Yes! Fly Pie here too  and we used to call *garabaldi (sp?) biscuits 'fly biscuits',* I still can't eat them!
> 
> Yes - we called them "squashed fly" biscuits, too - I love 'em.
> 
> ...


Desperate Dan used to eat cow pies. They were huge and had horns at one side and a tail sticking out of the other, as I recall.

My favourite "Beano" meal was Wilfrid's (out of the Bash Street Kids) - how mother fed him liver and custard!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

lostbear said:


> Desperate Dan used to eat cow pies. They were huge and had horns at one side and a tail sticking out of the other, as I recall.
> 
> My favourite "Beano" meal was Wilfrid's (out of the Bash Street Kids) - how mother fed him liver and custard!


PF teaches me something new every day! Thank you


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I remember chocolate sponge with chocolate custard. Everyone liked that pudding. 

Also on Fridays we had a cold lunch which was sandwiches and cake. If you were at the front of the line you could have sandwiches without crusts, but near the back you had to have crusts due to the other running out. 

I can't really remember the other meals.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

lostbear said:


> I am a million years oldr than most of you, I think, and our school dinners were putrid!
> 
> One of the meals was "dead baby", which was a sort of stodgy lump of suet pastry filled with nourishing gristle and assorted organ meats (or so it seemed!), another was "old man's ear" - a baked pudding of revolting appearance and worse texture. The accompanying custard was like creamy urine.
> 
> We did have some awful food - and you weren't allowed to leave the table until you'd consumed it all. I'm surprised that I survived. On the other hand, if I ever go to jail I'm sure that prison food will hold no horrors for me.


I remember all of those making me vomit at the thought,we also had bacon pudding great lumps of fatty bacon in a lump of suet with white gravy over it:tongue_smilie:


----------

